# a starling decoy



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

the things i mount for fun lol


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

The first thing I thought of was, "why the hell would anybody mount a starling". But by **** that's a good job, a real good job.
What's the wires for?


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

oh the accupuncture treatment . . . . . . just pins holding feather tracts in place till dry


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

longbow said:


> The first thing I thought of was, "why the hell would anybody mount a starling". But by **** that's a good job, a real good job.
> What's the wires for?


I thought the same thing


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

That actually looks pretty neat! I guess it's time to get rid of all my deer and elk mounts to make room for starlings...


----------

